# I thought of almost everything! HaHa!



## artart47 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi everyone!
What a week! I had loaded 1700lbs.of boards and cards on my 88 silver. Silverado diden't like that one bit so she plugged her radiator and said"I'm not going to boardsort"!
So, I had to run and secure a u-haul 14ft. truck, spent all afternoon/evening transfering the load and then threw in 2400lbs of my power supplies, and a bunch of laptops and hard drives....looked like a disaster in there, but I call it "hidden organization".
As I left racine the pea-soup fog rolled in from home all the way into Ohio! I drove all night in order to make it to Eastlake Ohio in time. No sleep. 
We unloaded and I was happy with the service and the payout. Chris seems like a good guy and I'll be doing business with him again.
I was so focused on getting here that I never gave any thought to what I would do after I drop off the u-haul thruck here in Ohio!
Ahhh! deal with that when I come to it.... well, I'm here at a Denney's in Ohio thinking of how to get home for thanksgiving!
Edmonson and Scott diden't let a lack of trasportation stop them from conquering Mt. Everest
Lewis and Clark diden"t let it keep them from setting out to discover the new world
Have a happy thanksgiving!
artart47


----------



## oldgeek (Nov 21, 2012)

artart47 said:


> Hi everyone!
> What a week! I had loaded 1700lbs.of boards and cards on my 88 silver. Silverado diden't like that one bit so she plugged her radiator and said"I'm not going to boardsort"!
> So, I had to run and secure a u-haul 14ft. truck, spent all afternoon/evening transfering the load and then threw in 2400lbs of my power supplies, and a bunch of laptops and hard drives....looked like a disaster in there, but I call it "hidden organization".
> As I left racine the pea-soup fog rolled in from home all the way into Ohio! I drove all night in order to make it to Eastlake Ohio in time. No sleep.
> ...



See Below!


----------



## artart47 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 21, 2012)

You know, if you'd have waited until Friday, I would have picked you up! I'm on my way from Green Bay to Indy on Friday, with a stop in Cincy to see family!


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 21, 2012)

Where in Ohio is Boardsort?


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 21, 2012)

> Where in Ohio is Boardsort?


BoardSort.com
34300 Lakeland Blvd Suite 5
Eastlake, OH 44095
Phil


----------



## AndyWilliams (Nov 21, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> > Where in Ohio is Boardsort?
> 
> 
> BoardSort.com
> ...



Oh. Cleveland. Yuck! :lol:


----------



## grance (Nov 22, 2012)

AndyWilliams said:


> Oh. Cleveland. Yuck!



My thoughts as well


----------



## Smack (Nov 22, 2012)

Why didn't you take the truck back where you rented it from? It's always cheaper that way.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 22, 2012)

Smack said:


> Why didn't you take the truck back where you rented it from? It's always cheaper that way.


That's what I would have done.

Kevin


----------



## etack (Nov 22, 2012)

The cheapest rout would have been to ship them. http://www.cashforcomputerscrap.com/ has a deal with fedex to ship. but where your at it might be closer to ship to http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=15319.

Boardsort.com seem to have fallen in prices.

Less time and money to ship.

My thoughts.

Eric


added word in red


----------



## artart47 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey all!
I got a great deal on the truck. large discount if I dropped it at a location that needed the truck, (Cleveland Hights). If I did a round trip, ( $0.69/mi. )it would cost more than double. It took $210 feul to go there, it would have took bout $190-200 for a return trip. Then there are the tolls...
To get home it ended up costing me.... $23 cab to the Amtrak+ a $7 tip; $90 for Amtrak to Chicago, $30 for the Hiawatha to Racine and a breakfast and pack of smokes for my friend ( I use the term loosly cuz he'd stab you in the back if he got a chance) to drive me home.
Thank for sugestions
artart47


----------

